# adding trolling motor to canoe. what can I expect ?



## back4more (Jan 8, 2012)

Just ordered an MK endura c2 30lb thrust for our old town saranac 14.5 foot canoe. I plan to get the everstart maxx-29 deep cycle battery from Wally world. The battery has 845 cranking amps, and 125 amp hours @ 1 amp. I believe that on a full charge the 125 amp hours @ 1 amp will give me approx 2.5 hours at full speed. Does this sound correct?

Also, in terms of speed, how fast will this push our 14.5 foot canoe with about 700 pounds in it? Due to the shape of the canoe, I should get a good bit better performance then say a 12 ft flat with a 30 lb motor right?


----------



## sixgun86 (Jan 9, 2012)

I've got a Saranac and a trolling motor. Plan to put it on the tin boat though. Please post pics and review once you get it mounted and trolling about.


----------



## back4more (Jan 14, 2012)

tried out the trolling motor powered saranac 146 in a salt water creek today. the conditions were less than perfect, kind of windy, local weather stated 10-12 mph wind. in the video below, the first half is at full power thrust (level 5), then at 49 seconds I lower to level 4. turning around was a giant pain, Im hoping it was due to the strong wind and current.

BTW, anyone know how I can embed the youtube video here? I see there is a youtube button when posting but it says to use the ID of the youtube video. I have no idea where the idea is.

https://youtu.be/cq81A0nfpio


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 14, 2012)

[youtube]cq81A0nfpio&feature[/youtube]


----------



## back4more (Jan 14, 2012)

awesome Capt Ahab. thank you very much !!


----------



## medicman619 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have a 30lb Minn Kota on this canoe setup and by myself I was moving along the lake very nicely. Similar to the video but a little faster with just one person. I was really pleasantly surprised. I agree that turning is a big pain in the arse!!

SIDE NOTE: If you are going out alone in your canoe, ride in the bow seat backwards. That will put your bodyweight closer to the middle of the canoe. It helps A LOT!


----------



## wasilvers (Jan 14, 2012)

Sure beats paddling.


----------



## flatboat (Jan 14, 2012)

hey i tried that ! t motor works pretty good ... if you lock it straight and turn with a paddle . almost rolled it over before i figured that out


----------



## Bmac (Jan 29, 2012)

This works pretty good. I use to do this bow hunting for whitetails yrs ago. Sneeking in the backdoor. 3 miles up the river,and 3 back at full throttle. Seemed like it ran over 10 miles per with the 36 lb. minkota tiller. Don't remember it steering that bad myself.


----------

